# Lorry won't start, pleeease tell me it won't be too expensive



## arwenplusone (20 January 2008)

Ok Ok I know it will be...    
	
	
		
		
	


	





Think something is up with electrics, engine won't turn over but battery ok.  Looks like it might be the starter motor 
	
	
		
		
	


	





anyone know what that might cost?


----------



## Madam_max (20 January 2008)

What lorry is it?  I have an Iveco and the starter motor cost about £260 but that was from Ford, so can be cheaper), although I didn't need it in the end as it was the battery.


----------



## arwenplusone (20 January 2008)

It is a cargo so still a ford.  

£260's not too bad if i can get someone to fit it!

Def not battery as it had a new one last yr.


----------



## Madam_max (20 January 2008)

Does it have an isolator?  My battery went flat, brand new.  But I didn't realise the radio wasn't wired into the isolator.


----------



## janetbebs (20 January 2008)

hi,
i had a problem with my wagon and it was a faulty isolator switch!!!! much cheaper than other problems to fix......about 25 plus labour.


----------



## barrymeningen (20 January 2008)

Check the connections to the battery(s) before you spend any money. They had corroded on my Iveco and a wire brush was all it took to sort. Alternatively you could try giving the starter motor a light tap with a hammer, that can often help in the short term.


----------



## kick_On (20 January 2008)

does it make click click noise? if so will be starter motor, if Not i would get isolater fitter, as if lorry still has tacograph or radio will drain battery very very quickly
dumb Q does have fuel in it


----------



## mememe (20 January 2008)

my cargo conked out and wouldnt turn over on way 2 portsmouth once, got it going again and got mechanic 2 come have a look see and it was just a clogged fuel filter and only cost £20 for parts and labour! hopefully u will be lucky aswel!


----------



## SpottedCat (20 January 2008)

My starter motor recently cost me £165 plus labour and VAT to replace, think it was about £300 ish. (Leyland DAF)


----------



## arwenplusone (20 January 2008)

hmmm.  I *think* it was making a click click noise, so probably the starter motor.

I normally use it every week but we moved yards and my mare had some time off to settle so it hasn't moved for a month.  Went to start it and nothing!  

Ok, some silly girly questions
1) where is the starter motor likely to be on a cargo?
2) what does the isolator switch look like  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Thanks!


----------



## Madam_max (20 January 2008)

Even when my battery was flat it clicked.  My starter motor is right underneath somewhere  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Isolator-Do you have another key (e.g a red plastic one) which turns off the electric.


----------



## arwenplusone (20 January 2008)

No.  Does that mean i don't have an isoltor?

Will have to aks round yard and see if anyone's OH is a mechanic!


----------



## Madam_max (20 January 2008)

Yeah it's a good idea to have one and I think they are failry cheap to fit, and someone els has said the tacho or radio will drain the battery really quick without one.


----------



## catembi (20 January 2008)

If you get an isolator fitted &amp; it comes with a red key...don't let your o/h put it in such a safe place that you can't find it on the morning of a dressage comp or tempers will get very frayed...


----------



## arwenplusone (20 January 2008)

Hmmm...  this maybe why i needed a new battery last year!  

Thanks for the help


----------



## dieseldog (20 January 2008)

If it is the starter motor if you can get someone to show you where it is if you hit it with something heavy a few times it will then work.  I did this to mine for about a year  - A new one for my lorry was £100 and OH fitted it as it is very simple to replace.

It does sound like an you might need an isolater switch though, you'll wonder how you every managed without one.

If you can, get a charger on the battery and then when it is charged up see if it starts.  If it does, nothing wrong with your starter motor and get an isolater fitted.  In the meantime while it is parked up remove the fuse that supplies the tacho as that is what is draining it probably.


----------



## arwenplusone (20 January 2008)

Ah, thanks DieselDog - I will try all of this!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Might not have to take my new Dubarrys back after all


----------



## mrdarcy (20 January 2008)

If you haven't started it for a month then its undoubtedly a flat battery.  Our wagon is 'dead' at the moment for the same reason - even though we try to at least start it every day.  We missed a couple of days and its now dead.  No isolator switch as we never got round to fitting one.   Get a jump start or the battery recharged and you'll be off and away again,


----------



## vicm2509 (20 January 2008)

I bought a new battery for my box, after a few runs it wouldnt start. Turned out to be alternator, took it out and autoelectricians fixed it for £7  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 If your battery isnt draining it is more likely to be starter though. Get someone to tap it with a hammer while you try to start it, if it makes a difference its likely to be the starter.

Have no idea what else it could be as they are the only tests I did with mine when it wouldnt start.


----------



## conniegirl (21 January 2008)

The cold also kills batteries. our lorry sat for a month in the freezing temps, battery was dead as a dodo when we came to start it up, the battery used to be realy good and even started after mum left the lights on all day (7am to 6pm), but it just would not start this time.
we jump started it from a van, took it for a run and bought a solar panel trickle charger (about £5 from ebay) to keep the battery topped up when not in use!
not failed us since


----------



## ecrozier (21 January 2008)

If it is clicking, it could well be starter motor.  As said above, give it a good bang with something solid or try to roll the lorry forward/backward a few feet and that should do the trick temporarily at least.  My Bedford's starter motor went last year on teh  way to the RC nationals at Lincoln and we managed to get there and back, and used it a few more times!!  

Then it properly died and the stupid mechanic amanged to kill my battery and drain my fuel pipes when trying to fix it - not amused  
	
	
		
		
	


	








, I did tell him it had a fuel cut off valve, which he then forgot to switch to 'on'!! Funnily enough haven't used him again....

Even with him therefore being there much longer than he should have been, it was still only about £300 and he checked all my oil/water/fluid levels etc at the same time, so its not a massively expensive problem.

That said, my lorry happily stands for a couple of weeks sometimes without being started up and it doesn't seem to drain the battery, even in this weather so I guess it depends on the lorry.


----------



## arwenplusone (21 January 2008)

It definitely ISN'T the battery as the lights work, the radio works and everything else is fine.  

Think it must be the starter motor - will take a hammer to it!  

Thanks guys!


----------



## NeilM (21 January 2008)

Do the lights go dim and the radio go off when you try to start it?

A battery that has enough power to operate the lights or radio does not necessarily have enough 'poke' to turn over the engine.

Try trickle charging the battery over night and giving the starter a whack and then see what happens.


----------



## PaddyMonty (21 January 2008)

starter motor on cargo is located on left side of engine behind exhaust down pipe.
Before going to expense of changing starter motor check the wire that goes from the solenoid.  This is a thin wire that goes to the small cylinder (approx 1.5" diameter) on top of the starter motor.  If the conection is coroded it will not engage the starter motor.
If it is the starter motor they can be purchasevery cheaply reconditioned.  Mine was £78 from a small company just outside daventry.  Fitting is simple...... Remove batery lead from SM (make sure you disconect the battery first).  remove the thin wire from solenoid.  Undo the 3 mounting bolts.  Slide starter motor out.  Fit new one in reverse order.
Would take me about 15 minutes tops now.


----------



## arwenplusone (21 January 2008)

Neil M &amp; timefaulter - thank you both.

Will try it tonight!


----------



## OWLIE185 (21 January 2008)

Before you do anything get the battery charged up.  Is it 12 or 24 Volts?

Once charged up try again if it does not turn the starter over Then take the terminals off the battery and clean them with a wire brush and replace.  (Always remove negative terminal first and make sure it does not touch the battery and then disconnect positive terminal).  then clean both terminals.

When reconnecting replace positive terminal first before replacing negative terminal.

Also check the earth terminal where it connects to the chassis and ensure that it is a firm contact.

If it still does not work then you will need to get your recovery service out.


----------

